# Boys in the house



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Nothing better than being surrounded by red dogs. 
Jasper, and Hunter belong to friends. 
My husband, and I are honored to be entrusted with them, during their time in Texas.
They are both very sweet, silly dogs.







Picture is from when they first arrived, before doing dog intro.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

oh my this is going to be one busy and happy household!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Gabica said:


> oh my this is going to be one busy and happy household!


As soon as Shine stops smelling pretty(end of heat), it will be easier. I'm not complaining, small price to pay to get to enjoy them. She is not in standing heat. I just don't want it to create competition between the boys. 
We've spent the first few days getting to know each other. Won't be long before they're out running in the fields with Shine.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

No more pretty smelling Shine.
They've all been out together playing since Friday, and all is going very well.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

For those considering bringing another adult dogs into your home. I do a few things that makes transition easier. All food, treats, and toys are given away from each other. No toys are left out, and couch, bed privileges are very limited. You do short, active play time, and then separate the dogs. You are learning about them, and they are learning about their new surroundings. 
When we eat. Either no dog is out, or only one dog is out. As you learn the dog, and they become comfortable with your dog. You can start adding things back. 
Even with good temperament dogs, you may have an occasional grumble. One may grumble to tell another stop messing with me. The other dog should stop, and go on their merry way. I don't interfere when both are speaking normal dog language, as there is no escalation.
I just keep a watchful eye, for any guarding issues.
And watch their body language, around things of higher-value. By doing this you can stop a problem from occurring, before it becomes a problem.
Jasper and Hunter have very good temperaments. Even with knowing that, I handled them the same way, as I would handle unknown dogs.


----------



## Jasmina (Jan 29, 2020)

texasred said:


> For those considering bringing another adult dogs into your home. I do a few things that makes transition easier. All food, treats, and toys are given away from each other. No toys are left out, and couch, bed privileges are very limited. You do short, active play time, and then separate the dogs. You are learning about them, and they are learning about their new surroundings.
> And watch their body language, around things of higher-value. By doing this you can stop a problem from occurring, before it becomes a problem.
> Jasper and Hunter have very good temperaments. Even with knowing that, I handled them the same way, as I would handle unknown dogs.


I had quite the ride with my 2 boys. But I managed. I did it exactly like you wrote here, no toys, limited priviliges, i had to have Jack on leash inside the house for few days. He was barking at Darth, lunging at him, he was just a massive annoyance towards him, so to speak. (The sausage dog just minded his own business. I thought that our senior dachshund would be the problem, but oh no... Jack the "idranktoomuchredbull" was causing havoc). I did let Darth to set up boundaries, he wasn't agressive, it was sort of a normal correction. They are now tolerating eachother and Jack is a bit cautious around him. Meaning: he lets him go out the door first, if Darth is sleeping he leaves him alone, he watches where he steps - he did knock Darth down and for this old fella this wasn't acceptable , etc... They will never be "best buds" or play mates. (Iknew that from the start, age difference and temperament) And Darth is sort of a grumpy old man  . If my daughter and Jack are playing and it gets a bit much with playful growling and chasing, he starts barking at them. In a way: "BEHAVE" or there will be death from ankles below   
What i also did with them is to train them together and every chance i have i make sure that good things happen if they are together. When Jack is completly calm, Darth comes to him and sets his butt near him. So for me, this was a huge success.


----------



## violaparkinson (Jul 13, 2020)

So, pretty guys..you're so lucky too.


----------

